# Any Ruger LCP owners out there?



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I just took my CCW class last weekend and had it narrowed down to the Kel Tec P-3at and the LCP...I finally got my hands on the 9mm that kel tec makes and it feels good..It wouldnt fit in any of my pockets if I had to put it there though,so I guess .380 it is...I have seen better reviews on the LCP,so I was wondering if anyone on here has one and how its been for them??...


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

I have one paired with a Crimson Trace laser and housed in a Bulldog Cell Phone case. Fired over 300 rounds through it without the any issues. The accuracy is good when using the laser but I struggle a little with the iron sights. Accuracy at 10 yards from a rest and laser is about 2". Me shooting it off hand with laser is about 4".


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Rednek, that is fine shooting. The average bad guys chest is about 14 inches wide. Leaves you a little wiggle room!

Iraqvet. I have the keltec p11 and often just slip it into my back pocket in my jeans. 
carries nice in an inside the waistband holster and also in a Tagua behind the belt holster, the simple "yaqui slide" type. I prefer the heavier and faster 9mm. Know a few guys with the LCP who have no complaints that I know of.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess if I lost a couple pounds I could make a bigger gun work with an in the waistband holster lol..For now I think I may just go with the LCP..Just seems like it leaves a few more hiding options..Living in Ashtabula City means I cant really take it out of the waistband to transfer it to a pocket or somthin while in public..I am just not sure the Kel tec's size (yet very compact) would be as comfortable to have IWB all the time,especially while sitting..To bad their P-3at dosnt have a slide stop...Its sad that even though Ohio is an open carry state,the citizens and police dont treat it like one!!..And huntinbull, I am still up for squrriels if I can get everyone else to leave me alone lol...Sucks bein the only person in my circle of friends that has a truck lol...Thanks for the response guys...


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

definately a thumbs up for the ruger lcp. i have a question tho. does any one have a recommendation for a good/ comfortable rear pocket holster for the lcp WITH the crimson trace ? thanks
R.H.


----------



## yamaha908 (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought one before Thanksgiving. I have 56 rounds through it. Nicely made very small and light. Not very accurate from 15yds, thats all the range has for pistols. I'd like to get a laser when I have some more cash. I bought it over the Kel-tec because it was'nt that much more and the quality was a big difference!


----------



## LifIsPeachy02 (May 8, 2010)

I bought a Ruger LCP a few months back for carry purposes. It is pretty accurate at the standard 7 yard CCW range. I love mine. It just takes some practice staging that DAO trigger to get real good with it.


----------

